# stopping other meds



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Happy Caltrate user for over a year now!! I have a question. Has anyone had any luck getting off their other meds since taking Caltrate? I was taking two different meds and have been able to stop taking one of them. I am thinking about trying to stop taking my Levsin but I am nervous to try it. Has anyone done this with any luck?? (Yes, I know I should discuss it with my doctor and I will!!!


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

I understand your hesitation about stopping the Levsin. I too have benefited greatly from taking Calcium + D, but I'm not willing to give up the daily Levsin. I don't know about you, but there are days where I still get the gas and gurglings that could lead to a D attack. But, if I take a tablet of Levsin immediately when the rumbling starts, it seems to settle everything down again and I don't have a D attack. Sooooo, I vote for keeping the Levsin in my life. Especially since I've asked my GI several times if there is any negative long term effect from taking Levsin, and he has assured me there is none. If I ever feel courageous and want to try eliminating Levsin, I might try it over the summer break (I am a teacher). If the experiment fails, I won't be inconvenienced if I'm at home when the D strikes. I think for now I'll leave well enough alone. Good luck and let me know what happens if you decide to eliminate the Levsin. Take care.


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Maumie, I am a teacher too and I have thought about trying it over the summer too. But, I would really like to get pregnant and Levsin isn't approved for pregnancy. So, I wanted to try it since I don't really want to be taking it when I get pregnant. I am going to the doctor on Thursday and I am going to ask her about stopping or other options. I'll let you know what he says. He was very interested in the Calcium when I went last spring and said that if it was working, to keep taking it.Kim


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Kim,I used to take Levsin also for many years. I did stop taking it when I saw that the calcium was working and I was very glad to get rid of the dry mouth which lead to the sore throat in the mornings and the blurred vision also. We are all different but if you were able to get rid of the Levsin you would even feel better I think. Do you take it daily or just if you think you need to.I also used to take immodium quite often and had a bottle of the liquid in my car and always had the pills in my purse but I have not used this very often either.Take Care,Linda


----------

